# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Stanabolin 50 (stanozolol) pics Real No longer manufactured

## eclipse43613

Yo hear is some gear , I'm about to pick up, and I took a few pics. So has any of you seen this, heard of it, or used it? Let me know your thoughts!  :Strong Smiley:  It's made by spectro labs!

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Don't touch it! Spectro hasn't been made for years...it's either really old stock or a fake.

They actually even stopped making winny before folding shop...people were complaining about the winny...it was garbage...always clogged the needle too.

----------


## eclipse43613

Thanks for you input, does any body else have any thing they know about this gear. Or know were I might be able to find out! Thanks

----------


## vinny_vegas

> Don't touch it! Spectro hasn't been made for years...it's either really old stock or a fake.
> 
> They actually even stopped making winny before folding shop...people were complaining about the winny...it was garbage...always clogged the needle too.



is the winny clogging the needle and indication that it's no good?

----------


## hydroP

> Thanks for you input, does any body else have any thing they know about this gear. Or know were I might be able to find out! Thanks


What more do you need? Your question was already answered, "THE LAB DOES NOT EXIST ANYMORE, DO NOT BUY"

----------


## ajfina

> is the winny clogging the needle and indication that it's no good?


no necessery, it can be real, just that is not micronized properly

----------

